# or else....



## rollhandler (Mar 6, 2016)

My wife has been experiencing knee pain again and this is an ongoing occurrence from time to time stemming from a childhood injury and bad genetics in a family plagued by bad joints. At this point the time between it feeling ok and repissing it off which now has progressed to several days of downtime to stop the nausea inducing pain is getting shorter and as wonderfully hardheaded as she is about seeking medical care for ANY reason has now been brought up as a viable option. oh yeah its THAT bad.

I understand that as a woman she will be judged. I understand that the level of medical care will always be dispensed in direct proportion to her waist size. I understand that her ingrown toenails, dandruff, infected cuts, and the eyebrow hair that grow together into a monobrow will all be attributed to her size first and foremost. I understand that this is probably her largest fear in going to a doctor regardless of ailments. I never realized the depths that a medical practitioner would stoop to, to promote an agenda.

As couples discussions go the standard list of pro/con, how can I be a mom whilst down for 7 weeks, fear of the unknown etc. the following conversation which will be the topic of this thread came up in regards to a couple of people shes known to have had knee replacement surgery. They got the surgery but only after bariatric surgery was performed FIRST. 

Let me derail certain thought processes right off the bat. these women werent obese by any other than medical standards, and they had never considered gastric bypass or any other weight loss surgery before this point. 

Their Insurance was state medical.
They had different doctors.
Their doctor mandated the surgery as terms to qualify for the surgery.

In other words since they were considered obese by a chart, since being overweight adds strain to the joints, they would only be provided knee replacement surgery if and only after they went through some form of gastric surgical procedure to get down to the proper weight as defined by the BMI chart, otherwise the doctor would not request candidacy for the procedure.

Has anyone else been given the ultimatum of bariatric or else under similar circumstances?

Rollhandler


----------

